# Black Driftwood Catfish



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my 15" Trachycorystes trachycorystes aka black drifwood catfish


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

He looks nice.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you!!!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

15" now. I remember this was a little 8" trachy when you get it... still bites fingers?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> 15" now. I remember this was a little 8" trachy when you get it... still bites fingers?


Not sure as I never did try again. It eats a lot even lungfish poop.


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

nice looking cat!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> nice looking cat!


thanks dude!


----------

